# Lets go! (Skype)



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

*Lets go! (New sype group)*

Hey everyone, I made a Skype group. I named my group "Communicative Group" because I want everyone to communicate through either text or voice about anything that interests them. For example videogames,books,tv shows, their lives, music, and movies.

It is a new group so I'm kinda alone by myself. I want users to make long lasting friends in this group. I hope I can get my group some people.

Thanks for reading! Pm me or comment below your Skype name if you wanna join.

*THE GROUP WAS DELETED DON'T BOTHER COMMENTING*

sorry guyz I failed


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Plz can I join lol? My skype is bluecrime3. Not to be confused with bluecrime2 or bluecrime1 or just bluecrime because they are totally diffident people! You don’t mind if I only use text, right?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry but do you mind if you add me to the group? I know i'm usually quiet. But this Communicative Group is actually the only reason why I made a Skype amount in the first place.


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey I'm also interested. I sent a PM


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> Plz can I join lol? My skype is bluecrime3. Not to be confused with bluecrime2 or bluecrime1 or just bluecrime because they are totally diffident people! You don't mind if I only use text, right?


Yea that's alright  I'm gonna add you


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Are you accepting any older members? If not I'll understand. I've only just downloaded Skype and have had less than 4 calls on it so far but it seems pretty cool.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Are you accepting any older members? If not I'll understand. I've only just downloaded Skype and have had less than 4 calls on it so far but it seems pretty cool.


Sure you can join


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Can I join? I am allieg9297.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I join? Always up for making new buddies :3 especially long lasting buddies haha my Skype is emosauskekun and it's okay if I only use chat right?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

TabbyTab said:


> Can I join? Always up for making new buddies :3 especially long lasting buddies haha my Skype is emosauskekun and it's okay if I only use chat right?


Sure


----------



## ilikecookies (Aug 5, 2014)

Can you add me as well? I'll PM you my skype name ^^


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

ilikecookies said:


> Can you add me as well? I'll PM you my skype name ^^


Sure  pm meh


----------



## inatech (Aug 3, 2014)

troubleshooterinc

please add me thanks


----------



## charlie92 (Jun 24, 2014)

Heya. 
You already know I only talk by text and all that, but can you add me to this group?
I'm still not that sure how Skype even really works or how groups work tbh..


----------



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

How do I join ?


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

mini mini mini mini ninja :s


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Alexandra Marie said:


> How do I join ?


To join Skype, u must use and existing or create a hotmail account or use your FB. I'm in there as karthics4

https://login.skype.com/account/signup-form


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Im karthics4


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

londonguy202 said:


> Im karthics4


Sent a request


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Alexandra Marie said:


> How do I join ?


I can add you, what is your Skype name


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

greppel said:


> [email protected]


What is your Skype name? C:


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Can I join? My Skype name is courtneyxlynn14 

I'll probably only use text though if that's alright since I'm not comfortable with mics yet.


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd like to join  My skype name is kemariesmith


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

Can you add me my skype name is niamhneo, Ill probably just be using text.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Added all 3 of y'all. Add me then I'll add you to the group


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

Hi I would like to join too. My skype is gokukamehameha2


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I can add people but I feel like I must say that the group doesn't really chat much :/ I dunno why I'm doing everything I can


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

OK everything is working out fine, people are chatting


----------



## Koalacrockie (Jul 14, 2014)

Can you add me? My skype id is Koalafrenzy


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

herk said:


> sure why not, mine is herculeanchad91, if you want to add me


 Got ya dude


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

chekkoo_


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

EcoProg said:


> chekkoo_


In a add you right now


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

*the group was deleted***


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

The purpose of this group was to help people, but they didn't allow me too. So sorry everyone. I'm sure there are other groups out there with a better host


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Shyboy1 said:


> The purpose of this group was to help people, but they didn't allow me too. So sorry everyone. I'm sure there are other groups out there with a better host


What did the group become?
if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> What did the group become?
> if you don't mind me asking.


Basically I got really mad because nobody was saying anything, so I deleted everyone


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Shyboy1 said:


> Basically I got really mad because nobody was saying anything, so I deleted everyone


When I was their people seemed to be active? I think you should of kept it going. It was nice when I was there.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> When I was their people seemed to be active? I think you should of kept it going. It was nice when I was there.


People just didn't talk. I may have overreacted :/


----------

